# Masteron and TRT want to here your thoughts



## robot lord (Jun 19, 2012)

Currently running test cyp e5d at 250mg(TRT). Anastrozole 1mg and HCG the day after test pin. Coming to the end of a 10 week anavar run at 75mg a day. Very interested in Masteron for it's anti estrogen and SHBG manipulating properties. How long should I wait to start the masteron after ending the var? Would  M/W/F pins at say 200mg be a good starting point or too high a dose for never using this compound. I know many embrace the "less is more" ideaology. Also how many weeks would you advise to use mast safely.
 Not sure if weight is a factor in determining dosage but I am 40yrs old and currently 235lbs at 5'9. The var has been incredible with both aiding in fat loss and giving me an over all hard feel and look. My biceps feel like they are carved in marble and the first time I have seen my abs in years. LOL! Starting my Rips in July and switching over to TRT 285(test u). Would like some advice on how to add masteron to my protocol safely. Hope some of you TRT guys can share your experience or warn me away if that's the case. Thanks in advance. Oh and potential hair loss not an issue for me. Mother nature has already had her way with my hair line.


----------



## Cyborg (Jun 19, 2012)

robot lord said:


> Currently running test cyp e5d at 250mg(TRT). Anastrozole 1mg and HCG the day after test pin. Coming to the end of a 10 week anavar run at 75mg a day. Very interested in Masteron for it's anti estrogen and SHBG manipulating properties. How long should I wait to start the masteron after ending the var? Would  M/W/F pins at say 200mg be a good starting point or too high a dose for never using this compound. I know many embrace the "less is more" ideaology. Also how many weeks would you advise to use mast safely.
> Not sure if weight is a factor in determining dosage but I am 40yrs old and currently 235lbs at 5'9. The var has been incredible with both aiding in fat loss and giving me an over all hard feel and look. My biceps feel like they are carved in marble and the first time I have seen my abs in years. LOL! Starting my Rips in July and switching over to TRT 285(test u). Would like some advice on how to add masteron to my protocol safely. Hope some of you TRT guys can share your experience or warn me away if that's the case. Thanks in advance. Oh and potential hair loss not an issue for me. Mother nature has already had her way with my hair line.


I'm curious about this as well. I have never used it, but from my research I see that mast has a low toxicity so that shouldn't be a concern. I would mainly worry about my lipids from just coming off the var I think. Someone correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 19, 2012)

id get bloodwork done and see where your at.  at 40 yrs old id stay on the very very safe side of things.  off the top of my head id say at least 8wks.


----------



## robot lord (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks guys. Gymrat I was thinking the same thing and planning to add the mast in September or even October. Had also used some danazol at a lose dose prior to the var so it's definitely time to chill for a bit, get bloods and let everything clean out. Like I said starting rips shortly so it may turn out I am happy with the GH and TRT combo. I go back in forth in my head about what I want to accomplish. Should I just be happy that I have taken 8 inches off my waist and have moderate size or do I try to get huge as fuck over the winter. I am thinking I should stick with staying lean and making solid muscle gains with more moderate compounds rather then putting myself at risk with heavy more toxic cycles. After all I am 40, married and have three kids. Who do I really need to impress besides myself.


----------

